# Fluctuating idle (3.2)



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

Every so often my idle jumps up to ~1000-1100 rpm when sitting at a light and is really rough. It does this with the A/C on or off, and at different temperatures, etc.

I have used the search, but I may be typing in the wrong things.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

sounds like a vacuum leak


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

You have the 3.2, which is perfect in every way and impervious to any kind of malfunction. I suggest you visit a psychiatrist as the problem is most likely a figment of your imagination.



:laugh:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

TBomb said:


> You have the 3.2, which is perfect in every way and impervious to any kind of malfunction. I suggest you visit a psychiatrist as the problem is most likely a figment of your imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


I am going to have to agree with TBomb. Mechanically they are perfect.


----------



## 3G3T7I (Sep 30, 2005)

I just went through something similar recently and ended up replacing both bank 2 O2 sensors, coil packs and plugs. It started out with an initial VAG COM pointing to a the B2S2 sensor, then I had codes for misfires and still had to finally replace the B2S1. The car has 63000 miles on it.


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

I have replaced the O2 sensors, coils, coilpack, and spark plugs and still have this issue. I have also had the vac lines smoked and found no leaks.

I have read a few people suggest that it is the idle control valve that needs to be cleaned.

Can anyone confirm that the ICV/ISV might need cleaning? If so, where is it located?

The dealer has been unable to solve the issue as well.

Thanks


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

sivart321 said:


> I have replaced the O2 sensors, coils, coilpack, and spark plugs and still have this issue. I have also had the vac lines smoked and found no leaks.
> 
> I have read a few people suggest that it is the idle control valve that needs to be cleaned.
> 
> ...


What? The dealer couldnt find the ISV valve? what year is your car, a '96?:laugh:

seriously: do you have any fault codes? has anyone done any REAL diagnostics, other than just changing expensive parts randomly? 

find a good indy german car guy, who owns a VCDS.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> What? The dealer couldnt find the ISV valve? what year is your car, a '96?:laugh:
> 
> seriously: do you have any fault codes? has anyone done any REAL diagnostics, other than just changing expensive parts randomly?
> 
> find a good indy german car guy, who owns a VCDS.


The dealer probably never considered the idle control valve to be malfunctioning. Methinks that the OP is gathering all potential faults so that he can give the dealer a starting point (funny, that's the service department's job) to expedite the fix. 

But hey, keep us posted and let us know if you find a definitive solution


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

Sorry, I probably didn't provide enough background...

I have a VAG-Com and checked it before I took it in and there were/are no faults.

First thing I did (nearly a year ago) was take it to a local reputable independent Audi/VW tuner who looked at it and found no issues. I had them install APR software while I was there, but that had no impact either way. They thought it could possibly be the CTS, as they thought it might rise when the coolant fan went on, but had no diagnostics to back it up. Since the CTS provides fan control and gauge read-outs, it made little sense to me that it would be bad. I figured it if was the CTS, I could do the swap myself and save me a few hundred. It didn't bother me that much then.

Fast forward a few months, and it has now also been to the dealer multiple times and undergone multiple fixes (none of which helped the problem). I hoped the dealer might have had more experience with this issue (clearly I was wrong). They swapped the plugs, coils, coilpack, O2 sensors, and finally a mechatronics unit which they partially paid for (since the 2006's aren't covered under the DSG extended warranty). AOA covered some as well, and I was forced to pay ~$1200 out of pocket for the MU. None of these things helped at all and cost me nearly another $1k on top of the MU (ouch!).

I am usually one to fix my cars myself, but unfortunately time has been more important than the money this last year. The mechatronics unit was an unexpected thing, although I _had_ noticed harsh downshifts from 2nd to 1st, and had worried my unit might be doing south. While I am glad that is replaced, the rough/high idle still drives me insane.

Hopefully this helps clarify my issues and the things I have tried so far. Does the ISV/ICV still sound suspect? Could it be the CTS all along?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

the 3.2 doesnt have an ISV. 

why a new mechatronic? :screwy:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I heard about this issue on audisportnet. I'm no expert by any means but many 3.2ers have received a software upgrade. OBD via VAS directly to germany and if perfomed will erase the APR remap but no worries as the reinstall is usually freeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I have this as well, intermittently. I've heard of several R32 people with it as well. One claimed that he fixed it by tightening the electrical terminals near the battery.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

my idle jumps to 900-1000 RPM when its really hot out. Still a smooth idle but makes taking off and coming to a stop a bit jerky.

haven't brought it in yet though


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...needed-3-2q-dsg-hesitant-engine-~-2k-rpm.html

I just read that thread. Software update fixed his idle issues. He has a 2005 3.2.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...needed-3-2q-dsg-hesitant-engine-~-2k-rpm.html
> 
> I just read that thread. Software update fixed his idle issues. He has a 2005 3.2.


that's what I'm talkin about


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

tcardio said:


> that's what I'm talkin about


You were right on the money.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> You were right on the money.


 tcardio lives right on the money


----------

